# Unaccented passing note



## maryg8

Hi all, I'm a little confused regarding this..I understand that unaccented passing note comes between two notes which are 3rd apart, but what if there's 6 quavers which are all a 3rd apart in a bar. What would be the correct way to add in the passing notes..Picture shown is my question. Hope anyone can help.

Thank you


----------



## drmdjones

You can insert passing tones, as semiquavers, wherever there is a skip of a third. The skip of a fifth between the third and fourth quavers will not accommodate a passing tone. If you want a semiquaver there, it should probably be C#5. Hope this helps.


----------



## maryg8

drmdjones said:


> You can insert passing tones, as semiquavers, wherever there is a skip of a third. The skip of a fifth between the third and fourth quavers will not accommodate a passing tone. If you want a semiquaver there, it should probably be C#5. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the reply. Do you mean like this as shown in this picture below?


----------



## Guest

maryg8 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you mean like this as shown in this picture below?
> 
> View attachment 115995


Yes, that's absolutely right.
The note values are note quite right, though: you should have 4 semiquavers (16th notes) followed by a quaver (8th note) in each part of the beat.


----------



## maryg8

Alright I get it now. Thank you all for the help


----------

